# angelsee in tirol



## salvelinusalpinus (8. Januar 2012)

hallo leute,

ich bin ein sehr begeisterter angler und versuche auch schon lange meinen besten freund zu überreden mit mir einen Angelschein zu machen. Da ich in einem angelgeschäft gehört habe, dass es in tirol einen Forellensee gibt, an dem man keinen angelschein braucht
(leutascher fischerei), wollte ich mal fragen, ob mir denn jemand seine meinung zu diesem Angelsee geben kann und vielleicht ein paar tipps wie die fische dort ticken?

hoffe auf antwort
salvelinusalpinus|bla:


----------



## gismowolf (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Dies ist mit google zu finden!
http://www.gebirgsforelle.at/


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Die site hab ich schon gefunden, aber die versprechen meist mehr als sie halten 
Wollte nur fragen ob jemand was positives berichten kann?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

danke!
des ist ein sehr guter beitrag
aber leider beherrsche ich das fliegenfischen nicht und erst recht nicht mein kumpel
trotzdem danke, aber ich kanns ja auch mal alleine mit einem kurs probieren
hat sonst noch jemand berichte von der leutascher fischerei (ohne fliege)?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

schöne fische sehe ich da auf jeden fall!
aber leider sagt sie(die seite) nicht, was andere von dem see halten


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

hallo snoekbars!
hast recht.
ich werde es mal versuchen.
und das eisangeln interessiert mich auch.
hast du des schon mal probiert?
wenn ja, bitte ich um tipps und montagen|uhoh:


----------



## lollo_svo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Ich war vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal mit einem Freund der (noch) keinen angelschein hatte!
Hab ihm mit dem angelfieber angesteckt! Hat kurz darauf seinen angelschein gemacht und jetzt können wir richtig fischen!!!
Für Anfänger ist der See schon witzig, aber für den Sportficher eher ungeeignet! 
Fische beißen am besten (nicht fliegenfischer) auf bienenmade, die es dort zu kaufen gibt! 
Schwimmermontage oder wasserkugel mit vorfach und fertig!
Gute Schnur ist wichtig, da auch mal Ne große beißen kann !
Wobbler oder Spinner gehen auch aber nicht so effizient!
Also einfach mal hinschauen und probieren!
Für den Einstieg ok aber mehr auch nicht.
Lg lollo


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

des schaut ja schon mal gut aus snoekbars!
an der minirute macht der drill auch richtig spaß oder?

könnte mit Hegene auch was laufen?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

tolle videos#6!
hast du auch schon gesehen, wie jemand mit einem kleinen blinker, vertikalköder oder gar mit pilker was gefangen hat?


----------



## eggerm (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Hi! Also ich war am 1.1.2012 dort und ein Freund von mir heute. Ich bin wieder in Wien. Ist eine echt schöne Fischerei, halt nach Kilo zu bezahlen. Jedoch ist schon allein das beobachten der Bisse derzeit allemal wert dort angeln zu gehen. Im Sommer kann ich den für Kinder oder zum Fliegenfischen trainieren empfehlen. Man fängt sehr schnell und viel. Dadurch kanns teuer werden.
Ohne Fischerschein gehts sonst im Sommer noch in Stams auf Forellen und in Terfens. Ansonsten ist auch Südtirol eine Reise wert. 

MfG Matthias


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

hi eggerm!
weist du, ob man im winter einen angelschein fürs eisangeln braucht?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Aber im sommer braucht man in der leutascher fischerei keinen angelschein. So stehts jedenfalls auf der seite.
@snoekbars
Ich weis dass ich für alle arten der angelei einen angelschein brauche, aber dieser see bietet einsteigern die möglichkeit es mal ausprobieren. So stehts jedenfalls auf der seite#6...

Aber ich weis nicht ob das fürs eisangeln 
Genauso gilt?!


----------



## bergflieger (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Hallo

Ich bin ganz nah aus der gegend und kann dir nur berichten daß man dort ohne jeden angelschein angeln kann und keinerlei kenntnisse benötigt.
die fische sind aus der gleichnamigen zucht und beissen auf alles was man ins wasser hängt.
auch eisfischen ist zeitweise möglich.
alles in allem ein familienangelteich-wenn man keine fische fängt bekommt man beim ausgang die bezahlten 2 kilo in einer plastiktüte übergeben-jeder weitere fang muss extra bezahlt werden.
hans-peter#d



salvelinusalpinus schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich bin ein sehr begeisterter angler und versuche auch schon lange meinen besten freund zu überreden mit mir einen Angelschein zu machen. Da ich in einem angelgeschäft gehört habe, dass es in tirol einen Forellensee gibt, an dem man keinen angelschein braucht
> (leutascher fischerei), wollte ich mal fragen, ob mir denn jemand seine meinung zu diesem Angelsee geben kann und vielleicht ein paar tipps wie die fische dort ticken?
> ...


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

ouh!
das hört sich nicht so gt an.
aber für familienausflüge oder einsteiger taugt er?


----------



## eggerm (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Man braucht auch im Winter nur die Karte von dort, wie bei den anderen seen die ich dir geschrieben habe. Der See eignet sich auf jeden Fall für Familien und Einsteiger. Sonst ist die Herausforderung nicht gerade groß... Ich war mit meinem siebenjährigen Neffen dort zum eisangeln, und dafür wars perfekt! Vorallem weil man bei bedecktem Wetter die Fische beim Biss beobachten kann.

MfG


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

War das eis etwa durchsichtig?
Was für montage, köder kannst du mir empfehlen für einen erfolgreichen angeltag?
Werde am samstag mit meinem großvater (besitzt kein angelschein, interessiert sich aber für fische) hinfahren.
Ich mache auch ein paar fotos, die ich reinstelle.
Hoffe sehr auf einen saibling:m


----------



## eggerm (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Nein aber der Teich ist sehr klar und man sieht die Fische durch die Löcher. Nimm einfach die Köder mit die du probieren möchtest, man kann bei Vertikalködern die Aktion schön beobachten und sehen wie man sie führen muss. Wir fingen mit Wackyrig und Jokern gut. Ansonsten bringen Bienenmaden dort immer Fische.

Petri Heil!


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

tschuldigung, dass sie erst so spät kommen, aber hier sind die fotos

der große 2,8 kilo
der kleinere 1.6


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

erfolgsköder: giftgrüner streamer mit aufgezogener bienenmade.
insgesamt 15 fische (darunter nur 2 regenbogner).


----------



## eggerm (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Schöne Fische! Und wie hats dir gefallen?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Traumhaft schöne landschaft + schöne fische + angelspaß pur!
Kann man nur empfehlen!


----------



## wertfreund (5. März 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

sieht super aus auf Deinen Bildern. Dickes Petri!

kann Deinen positiven Eindruck aus Tirol nur bestätigen gerade im Kaiserwinkel.


----------



## QSXE (12. März 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Geh am besagten See im Winter recht oft Eisangeln und kann nur positives berichten. Die Qualität der Fische ist ausgezeichnet, man fängt super und das Personal ist auch überaus freundlich. 

Im sommer ist mir am See jedoch etwas zu viel los und man fängt, man kann es kaum glaube, leider etwas zu große Forellen, was  schnell recht kostspielig und ab 3 Kilo schmecken die meiner Erfahrung nach nicht mehr so.

QSXE


----------



## Ellipse (28. März 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Hallo!
Wo in Südtirol gibt es schöne Fliegengewässer?


----------



## tfisch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: angelsee in tirol*

Hallo, 

Leutasch ist sicher eine gute Adresse, wenn man an einen Zuchtteich mit Fanggarantie möchte. Bei uns am Hager-Angelsee im Kaiserwinkl geht es dagegen etwas gemütlicher zu. Bei bis zu 5 m Wassertiefe gibt es keine Fanggarantie, dafür mehr echtes Fischen. Natürlich alles ohne Angelschein. Als Einstieg rate ich aber jedem die Tiroler Fischerei-Unterweisung zu machen. Ein Tag interessanter Unterricht, dann gibt es ohne Prüfung den Schein! Damit kann in Tirol an allen Gewässern gefischt werden. http://www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at.

Petri heil

Detlef      

www.hagersee.at


----------

